# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Bikepark Wagrain Pix/Fotograf?

## marph_42

hallo liebe rider, ich habe da mal ne frage...

und zwar ist mir gerade wieder was eingefallen... wie ich im august so um den 19. mal in wagrain im bikepark war das auf der strecke ständig so ein fotograf war der im endefekt einen jeden der bei ihm vor der linse vorbeirauschte ein foto gemacht hat. habe es schon ein paar mal mit google versucht zu finden wer das sein könnte oder ob ich evtl. gleich die pix finde jedoch ohne erfolg. jetzt ist mir gerade eingefallen das ich hier mal nachfragen könnte ob da wer einen tipp hat.
evtl. ist der ja öffters dort oder es weis jemand wer da in frage kommen könnte oder mit extrem viel glück fühlt sich der eine oder andere angesprochen  :Wink: 

würd die pix mal gerne sehen da ich mich selber beim fahren schlecht fotografieren kann  :Wink: 

na dann ein versuch ist es wert, sonst noch schönen abend  :Smile:

----------

